# GMO's EndoSurge Log



## GMO (Aug 29, 2011)

Here we go...another product to put through rigorous testing.

First off, I received the package from Orbit in just two days.  Excellent customer service from these guys.

Stats:

34/5'11/207lbs/8-9% BF

Just wrapped up a Test/D-bol/SuperDMZ/Cyanostane RX cycle.  I am currently in week 7 post cycle.

My PCT:

Clomid 100/100/75/50
Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5
GHRP-6 100mcg 3x/day
CJC-1293 100mcg 2x/day
10 days of Follistatin at 100mcg/day

Thus far I have maintained all my weight from cycle and most of my strength.  Looking to Endosurge to help bring back my natty test levels faster and to increase libido.

Took 2 caps this AM Postworkout...


----------



## GMO (Aug 29, 2011)

BTW...I love the blue caps.

2 more caps down the hatch and will take the final two of the day before bed, as outlined.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 29, 2011)

do it big!

her for the ride man


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 29, 2011)

Subb'd for the ride.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 29, 2011)

Placebos!!!! 

JK

Kill it bro. Sub'd for the alpha-ness of this thread.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 29, 2011)

In bro!! Your going to love the Libido effect for sure. I'm loving my bottle and will say BPS is going to be Huge!! I've used their Combustion and will be using again very soon. Good luck.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> In bro!! Your going to love the Libido effect for sure. I'm loving my bottle and will say BPS is going to be Huge!! I've used their Combustion and will be using again very soon. Good luck.


 
Yes, I had the morning wood this AM.  A good indication that the effects on libido are going to be good.

I was also very strong in the gym this AM.  For some reason my squat keeps going up even after PCT....not that I'm complaining.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, I had the morning wood this AM.  A good indication that the effects on libido are going to be good.
> 
> I was also very strong in the gym this AM.  For some reason my squat keeps going up even after PCT....not that I'm complaining.



thats what i like to hear


----------



## oufinny (Aug 30, 2011)

Subbed, thanks for putting up the log.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Before and after pics? What was your weight before that cycle? We have almost the same build. What are your max weights?


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Before and after pics? What was your weight before that cycle? We have almost the same build. What are your max weights?


 
Way too paranoid to post pics on an open forum.  Weight pre-cycle was 213.  My BF% was somewhere btw 10-12%.  It was caliper tested at 10%, but that is usually off by 2% or so.  I was hydrostatic tested at 8.3% at 208 after the cycle.  I never max out, so don't know my max lifts.  I'm a form junkie, so they are probably lighter than you would think:  

I use 120lb dumbells for Flat Bench 8-10reps.
I'll squat 365x6 full ROM AFTER doing Leg Press
I deadlift high 300's-low 400'sx6 AFTER all of my other back movements.

I hope that gives you an idea, bro.

I'm about to start priming for my next cycle in Nov.,  which is going to be a bulk.  Looking to get back up in the 220's...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> Way too paranoid to post pics on an open forum.  Weight pre-cycle was 213.  My BF% was somewhere btw 10-12%.  It was caliper tested at 10%, but that is usually off by 2% or so.  I was hydrostatic tested at 8.3% at 208 after the cycle.  I never max out, so don't know my max lifts.  I'm a form junkie, so they are probably lighter than you would think:
> 
> I use 120lb dumbells for Flat Bench 8-10reps.
> I'll squat 365x6 full ROM AFTER doing Leg Press
> ...



 can only respect ppl to do full range of motion on squats! nice man


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good, you're doing more weight than I am at those reps.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Looks good, you're doing more weight than I am at those reps.


 
I've also been training for 21 years, so I probably have a head start on ya.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 30, 2011)

GMO said:


> I'm about to start priming for my next cycle in Nov., which is going to be a bulk. Looking to get back up in the 220's...


 


Can't wait.


----------



## GMO (Aug 30, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Can't wait.


 
Just trying to keep up with you, ya beast!


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this anabolicminds?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Is this anabolicminds?


why do you say that?


----------



## independent (Aug 30, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> why do you say that?



Because Im a placebo whore.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 30, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Because Im a placebo whore.



Lol nice


----------



## |Z| (Aug 30, 2011)

keep us all updated!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 30, 2011)

120lbs db's freaking A man I got to get me a pair of those!! Nice on the morning wood bro you gota love that. Soon people will awak and see BPS don't play games.


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

This has definitely effected my libido ALREADY.  I am having a hard time actually making it into a forum, as I am constantly distracted by the photo galleries at the top of the forum list.  "Hot Babes"...indeed.

My wife is most certainly in for a ride tonight...


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2011)

sounds like  a go then


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

gamma said:


> sounds like a go then


 

So far, so good...my libido wasn't bad to begin with however.

I am planning on getting a hormone panel done at the conclusion of this testing. I'm going to kill two birds with one stone by pinning GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 45mins before the blood draw, so I can see their true effect on GH levels.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice bro the wife will love you on this stuff. BPS don't play around that's for sure. It's good to see a company produce quality stuff. Hope the horomone panel comes out good. Just asking since i'm on trt and currently trying to find another Dr that know whis shiz, but what all is tested on a horomone panel? I was thinking of asking my Dr. to go this. I'm feeling sluggish and been on trt 2 years, but this uro wrote on my labs that 400 was good and when i hit 700 way to high which is bs.


----------



## gamma (Aug 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> So far, so good...my libido wasn't bad to begin with however.
> 
> I am planning on getting a hormone panel done at the conclusion of this testing. I'm going to kill two birds with one stone by pinning GHRP-6 and CJC-1293 45mins before the blood draw, so I can see their true effect on GH levels.



will this be posted?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> This has definitely effected my libido ALREADY.  I am having a hard time actually making it into a forum, as I am constantly distracted by the photo galleries at the top of the forum list.  "Hot Babes"...indeed.
> 
> My wife is most certainly in for a ride tonight...



Shit I finished mine two days ago and I still am crazy horny, the woman just got a great ride .


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 31, 2011)

Oufinny bro I hear yah!! Happy women all thanks to BPS!!!


----------



## GMO (Sep 1, 2011)

gamma said:


> will this be posted?



Yes, I plan on posting my results in this thread, as well as in the research chemicals forum.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 1, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Shit I finished mine two days ago and I still am crazy horny, the woman just got a great ride .



My wife runs from me now daily lolololol


----------



## GMO (Sep 2, 2011)

Still enjoying the enhanced libido and still going strong in the gym.  So far, so good!


----------



## gamma (Sep 2, 2011)

this might jus be a nice addition to my pct


----------



## GMO (Sep 6, 2011)

Libido is still going strong.  The only complaint I have is that I am breaking out quite a bit. That could be due to the fact that my body is still recovering from my last cycle, however.  Lifts are still very good in the gym, and I feel great.

I would post my weight up, but I am running GHRP-6, CJC-1293 and slin right now, so that is contributing heavily to any weight gain.  It would not be due to EndoSurge.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 6, 2011)

increased acne usually means increase in test


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 7, 2011)

Or flucuating hormones from PCT. I normally get acne while on PCT or just afterwards.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Or flucuating hormones from PCT. I normally get acne while on PCT or just afterwards.


Never had that even coming off tren.


----------



## GMO (Sep 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Or flucuating hormones from PCT. I normally get acne while on PCT or just afterwards.


 

^^^Yes

I always get acne during PCT.  It usually goes away by now though...


----------



## GMO (Sep 9, 2011)

Acne is starting to clear up.

Still have good libido and am making an appt this week to get bloodwork done.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice brother glad the acne is getting better. Let us know how the teet come out.


----------



## GMO (Sep 12, 2011)

Libido is still great, and i am making consistent gains in the gym and my weight.

I have to find a new doc for my blood work.  Thanks to our president's health bill, the preventative medicine clinic I go to now only accepts Medicare.  WTF is that all about???

Hey, Obama...


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

lmao at obama.


----------



## SloppyJ (Sep 12, 2011)

GMO said:


> Libido is still great, and i am making consistent gains in the gym and my weight.
> 
> I have to find a new doc for my blood work. Thanks to our president's health bill, the preventative medicine clinic I go to now only accepts Medicare. WTF is that all about???
> 
> Hey, Obama...


 
You'll be able to go back in a few short years. 

I had to!


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 12, 2011)

Subbed now to catch up later.


----------



## GMO (Sep 19, 2011)

The libido enhancing effects of EndoSurge make it a strong product.  I have already recommended it to a few people who are struggling with their libido during PCT.

I am still trying to get in to a doc for blood work and hope to do so by next week.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the updates and I second the F U to Obama!  And yes, the libido enhancement on EndoSurge is flat out retarded how quick and hard it hits.


----------



## GMO (Sep 22, 2011)

*Final Thoughts*

I am starting back on cycle next week, so I wanted to give my final thoughts on EndoSurge.

Libido enhancement was the greatest effect I noticed with this compound.  In fact, since discontinuing its use a couple days ago, I have noticed a  decrease in my libido.  This stuff is the real deal as far as that is concerned.

I will def run this product on my next PCT to keep the wife happy.  I have tried many other "Test boosters" on the market, and they all have been junk.  This is the first one I have tried that actually did what it was advertised to do.

In terms of my blood test, it has been too much of a pain in the ass to find a doctor that would see me on such short notice.  My old physician has been a douche bag lately regarding my aas use, so I will not go back to him.

I am not going to wait any longer to jump back on cycle, so a future blood test will not occur until mid cycle to check my liver enzymes and cholesterol levels.

All in all I give EndoSurge a "Big Thumbs Up" for anyone who is suffering form decreased libido.


----------



## oufinny (Sep 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I am starting back on cycle next week, so I wanted to give my final thoughts on EndoSurge.
> 
> Libido enhancement was the greatest effect I noticed with this compound.  In fact, since discontinuing its use a couple days ago, I have noticed a  decrease in my libido.  This stuff is the real deal as far as that is concerned.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review GMO.  It definitely helped me feel fully recovered by the time I finished the bottle and I saw some strength gains from it as well, did you?  I know you had some peptides going as well but you know well enough if something is contributing in addition to those.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 22, 2011)

GMO said:


> I am starting back on cycle next week, so I wanted to give my final thoughts on EndoSurge.
> 
> Libido enhancement was the greatest effect I noticed with this compound.  In fact, since discontinuing its use a couple days ago, I have noticed a  decrease in my libido.  This stuff is the real deal as far as that is concerned.
> 
> ...


thanks for the review GMO very well laid out, shitty to hear about the doc.


----------



## GMO (Sep 22, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Thanks for the review GMO.  It definitely helped me feel fully recovered by the time I finished the bottle and I saw some strength gains from it as well, did you?  I know you had some peptides going as well but you know well enough if something is contributing in addition to those.




Yeah, I had strength gains in Deadlift (+30lbs) and Squat (+20lbs), but I was running peps and slin, so it is hard to nail down exactly what was doing what.  It was strange though, b/c those are the only two lifts that increased a great deal. The rest of my lifts either marginally increased or stayed the same.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice solid review thanks for taking the time to log this.


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah bro Dr's suck around here as well. They make that money but I swear it can be hard to find an accessible one. Glad ot see your endosurge worked. I belive it will be one of the top supps of the year.


----------



## |Z| (Sep 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> I am starting back on cycle next week, so I wanted to give my final thoughts on EndoSurge.
> 
> Libido enhancement was the greatest effect I noticed with this compound.  In fact, since discontinuing its use a couple days ago, I have noticed a  decrease in my libido.  This stuff is the real deal as far as that is concerned.
> 
> ...



I loved endosurge stand alone and I can see how PCT would be another perfect option for it. Thanks for the awesome feedback!


----------



## packers6211 (Sep 27, 2011)

Solid review and hopefully BPS will break out something new. I see them around for years to come.


----------

